# Test E (Only) Cycle - Opinions?



## old_man (Dec 14, 2012)

I realize there are many types of AAS with different benefits and sides. For the average guy like me that just wants to put on 10 or 15 lbs of lean mass and maybe lower body fat a bit, is Test E (only) a good way to go? Are there any disadvantages? Of course, I'd run an AI and do PCT.

I've been doing Test E for awhile but always in fairly low dosages (~350 mg/wk), then recently tried Primo and Deca. Sides became a problem (BP and a little hair loss), so now I'm thinking of just going back to Test E only. I have easy access to it (pharmaceutical grade) so that is another reason to go that route.

Was just wondering what some of you more experienced guys think of a Test E only cycle, and what dosage would you recommend? (i'm 190 lbs, about 17% Bf, and been training for years.)


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Test only cycles are fine bro. Many people continue to run just test and get great results. Me personally I'd run 750-a gram. Like u said use an ai and ull be fine bro. Benefits to test only are no liver stress from an oral and no 19 nor sides which can get nasty at times for certain people.


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 14, 2012)

Test Cycle is fine between 500/750 mg a wk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

yea i like test  only cycle i like to run 750mg a week for like first 6 weeks along with oral kick start with like dmz and then when i drop the oral i up my test dose to 1gram a until end of cycle.but you have to use a ai to stay really dry while on 1 g of test.


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 14, 2012)

I won't take test to a gram sides out weigh gains... No point


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2012)

I've ran all kinds of shit and this time I just came back to a test only cycle.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I've ran all kinds of shit and this time I just came back to a test only cycle.




SAME HERE!
mind you i have a ugl blend of teste/mast it im going to use as my hrt in spring/summer, but other then that I want HG test for now, love it and about the same price sometimes less then ugl.
I just said F-it and am doing a HG omnadren  only cycle 3-4amps a week for 12-16 weeks.  (started last week)
Sick of the UGL I got so much of it but just dont feel like using ugl test anymore unless I need to.
I just want some good HG test and run a nice cycle.

what HG so you like from EK?
maybe I will bust out a HG ek cycle next! ha


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 14, 2012)

I heart test e! 1gram a week is my ersonal fave.


----------



## swollen (Dec 15, 2012)

Best cycle there is! Good luck!


----------



## 6Damn6Ram6 (Dec 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I've ran all kinds of shit and this time I just came back to a test only cycle.



So even after taking compounds such as tren and having 4 cycles under your belt, one can still make great gains off a test only cycle? Just up the test a bit?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't even have to up the test. Ill keep it around 750 to a gram. It takes time to learn that a cycle is only as good as the work you put into it. I'm tired of all of the BS side effects and I wanted something I knew would work. If all I could have was test, I'd be just fine.


----------



## old_man (Dec 15, 2012)

Sounds like a test E cycle is a winner - good to hear! At a dosage of 750 mg/wk, what is a recommended cycle length? I was thinking maybe 10-12 wks.

I'm 190 lbs and train pretty hard (for an old guy). What kind of gains might i expect on 750mg for 12 wks?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 16, 2012)

It's totally dependent on your diet. I would go 12-14 weeks but that's me. Maybe 16. I would also add an oral kicker or Prop at the start to get things going. 

Hard to say how much you'll gain but 10-15lbs isn't out of the question. How much you keep will be highly variable and depend on how you handle yourself while you come off.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Be careful you might fall in love


----------



## Hungry (Dec 17, 2012)

Test e  cycles are the best!! Always feel great.. Just make sure to get good gear


----------



## overburdened (Dec 17, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> It's totally dependent on your diet. I would go 12-14 weeks but that's me. Maybe 16. I would also add an oral kicker or Prop at the start to get things going.
> 
> Hard to say how much you'll gain but 10-15lbs isn't out of the question. How much you keep will be highly variable and depend on how you handle yourself while you come off.


Sounds like he's on trt, so he should be fine, as long as he doesn't let the lower levels get to his head....  but 350mg/wk is pretty high for trt... he should keep a good portion...   

IMO, test is about the best thing an older person can take(that is worried about hair loss from dht derived comps, such as primo)... minimal sides and about the only thing you can run alone, with out issues....

I totally agree with you as far as test being the ONLY thing that is absolutely necessary.... if I was running only one compound, it would be test, for sure!


----------



## Intense (Dec 17, 2012)

fuck I loved test only.


----------



## spunoutdj (Dec 18, 2012)

Might wanna kick start your cycle with Prop rather than wait 2 weeks to start seeing gains with Test E alone.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2012)

pick up some lube, your wifes pussy is gonna need it


----------



## camthman (Dec 18, 2012)

lol so true. I ran 800mg test and 600mg masteron. I actually felt bad for my girl.  Its the only thing in life that I wanted and it was every 30 mins...



heckler7 said:


> pick up some lube, your wifes pussy is gonna need it


----------



## mrbjoiner (Dec 18, 2012)

ive been fucking my wife nearly 2-3 times a day plus maybe a quicky at like 3 a.m. i just take whats mine.. haha



camthman said:


> lol so true. I ran 800mg test and 600mg masteron. I actually felt bad for my girl.  Its the only thing in life that I wanted and it was every 30 mins...


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 18, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> I won't take test to a gram sides out weigh gains... No point



what sides do you get? I get no sides from test alone, only thing that really effects me bad is winny, makes me break out. I mean tren, dbol and ect makes my liver values go up and lipids not as good but thats warranted. But test alone I run at a gram and I get no sides..


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 18, 2012)

I am actually debating on a 1500 test only bridge... I have been running it at a gram with 600 deca and off orals for some time. I am all most off deca and was thinking of going right into tren and dbol. Or if i should give my body more time off from the Orals (been 3 weeks off orals) and bridge wit 1500 test for 5 weeks then blast tren before my show. Keep in mind this is for my first show that I plan to win. After my show I am coming off of every thing for some time but going to 4 iu's of HGH so its kicking ass once i cycle hard again. (goal is 230 lean next year @ 210 and 10% climbing 2 lbs a week right now.)


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Test only is what i cruise on...


----------



## XYZ (Dec 19, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Don't even have to up the test. Ill keep it around 750 to a gram. It takes time to learn that a cycle is only as good as the work you put into it. I'm tired of all of the BS side effects and I wanted something I knew would work. If all I could have was test, I'd be just fine.



POST OF THE MONTH.

Too many guys complicate everything.

Diet and test is the only thing you really need to reach any goals.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Test Cycle is fine between 500/750 mg a wk




This^


----------



## Goodskie (Dec 19, 2012)

All Negged. Tren or gtfo


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> All Negged. Tren or gtfo



This^


----------

